
A Couple of Things You’ll Love about Crystal Language – A Rubyist’s Perspective - owens99
https://www.netguru.co/codestories/couple-things-youll-love-about-crystal-language?utm_campaign=Codestories&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
======
itaris
I really want to see Crystal succeed. I don't really understand why there
aren't more languages like it with clean syntax and good type inference.

Right now the only things keeping me from using it for everything are a lack
of libraries, and it's sub-par GC.

~~~
faaq
There is an interesting project about a new GC for crystal written in crystal,
see: [https://github.com/ysbaddaden/gc](https://github.com/ysbaddaden/gc)

